# Onboard Netzwerkkarte oder doch externe?



## SerPo (9. September 2014)

Nabend,

Die meisten Motherboards haben ja die Netzwerkkarte schon mit dabei, aber gibt es denn Vor-/Nachteile gegenüber externen Netzwerkkarten? Oder liegen die Unterschiede nur bei den Geschwindigkeiten?

Hat mich irgendwie interessiert.


----------



## Jimini (9. September 2014)

Du wirst in der Praxis sehr wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied bemerken. Dedizierte Netzwerkkarten (extern wäre ja eine, die außerhalb des Rechners ihren Dienst verrichtet) bringen aber ab und an noch Features mit, die für manche interessant sind. Ich nutze seit Jahren Onboard-Netzwerkadapter und baue zusätzliche Netzwerkkarten nur ein, wenn ich mehr RJ45-Ports brauche.

MfG Jimini


----------



## azzih (9. September 2014)

Nä für den normalen Homeuser sind extra Netzwerkkarten eher unnötig. Bringen auch jetzt keine direkten Leistungsvorteile.


----------



## marvinj (10. September 2014)

Einzig die neuen verbauten Killer & Bigfoot Netwerkadapter sollen dir eine schnellere und bessere Internetverbindung fürs Gaming bringen. Aber deswegen auf eine externe umzuseigen, das würde ich nicht tun


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Einzig die neuen verbauten Killer & Bigfoot Netwerkadapter sollen dir eine schnellere und bessere Internetverbindung fürs Gaming bringen. Aber deswegen auf eine externe umzuseigen, das würde ich nicht tun


 Die bringen aber auch nur in bestimmten Szenarien was - wenn beispielsweise jemand anderes im Netz was dickes hochlädt, hast du von so einer teuren NIC dann auch nichts. Ich persönlich sehe die Dinger recht kritisch.

MfG Jimini


----------



## marvinj (10. September 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Die bringen aber auch nur in bestimmten Szenarien was - wenn beispielsweise jemand anderes im Netz was dickes hochlädt, hast du von so einer teuren NIC dann auch nichts. Ich persönlich sehe die Dinger recht kritisch.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Habe sie ja auch nicht hoch gelobt, habe nur die Werbeversprechen wiedergegeben


----------

